# Long 350 transmission oil



## bewoodyjr

I bought a reproduction manual for my Long 350. It says the transmission uses 20w40 API oil (17 qts.). Is this regular engine oil, and where can I find it? Can 15w40 be safely used (it is more readily available here), or is there a better substitute that I can use? Thanks for the help.


----------



## junglejim

When I worked for a dealer we used univeral hyd oil . You can get it at tractor supply


----------



## KeithBarrier

I have a Long 460 and I use universal hyd oil from tractor supply.


----------

